# Advertise on P&S



## sand flea

Finding a smart way to spend your advertising dollars is one of the toughest decisions facing any business owner. You can pour thousands into fishing magazines or radio and only reach a handful of people who might actually walk into your shop or visit your online store to buy gear. P&S can bring you one of the largest saltwater fishing communities on the Internet.

So how does it work on P&S?

*Board sponsorship*
Full sponsorship allows you a unique way to join the conversation and fully interact with the members of P&S. With a board sponsorship, you receive

Both top and bottom ad positions on the forum of your choice, with competing ads removed
A _Forum Sponsored by..._ message on the home page under the forum of your choice
Your own forum under _Site Sponsors_ on the home page [example]

Ad campaigns can begin within 3 business days. Ready to sign up? Let us know.


----------

